

A Better Way to Shoot Down Spam - datums
http://www.technologyreview.com/communications/23086/

======
datums
The technique of doing packet level inspection is very interesting. I don't
agree that "ham tends to come from computers that have a lot of channels, or
ports, open for communication". The ips could have easily been allocated to a
new customer by the time they were able to check for open ports. I believe ham
comes from legitimate edge mail servers.

